# [EVDL] Curtis 1238 AC controller repair.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I may be able to help you with a repair cost through my contacts with Curtis.
I will get back with you if I can get some type of a estimate. Probably wont
be cheap though. [email protected]

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Curtis-1238-AC-controller-repair-tp3725248p3725484.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cruisin wrote:
> >
> > I may be able to help you with a repair cost through my contacts with
> > Curtis. I will get back with you if I can get some type of a estimate.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

SG9sYSwgTWkgbm9tYnJlIGVzIEplc3VzLCB5IGNvbW8gcHVlZGVzIGNvbXByb2JhciBzb3kgZXNw
YcOxb2wuCllvIGhlIHRlbmlkbyBlbCBtaXNtbyBwcm9ibGVtYSBwZXJvIGxvIGhlIGFycmVnbGFk
by4KU2kgdG9kYXZpYSB0ZSBpbnRlcmVzYSB5byB0ZSBwdWVkbyBtYW5kYXIgbG8gaW5mb3JtYWNp
b24gcXVlIG5lY2VzaXRhcy4KVW4gc2FsdWRvCgotLQpWaWV3IHRoaXMgbWVzc2FnZSBpbiBjb250
ZXh0OiBodHRwOi8vZWxlY3RyaWMtdmVoaWNsZS1kaXNjdXNzaW9uLWxpc3QuNDEzNTI5Lm40Lm5h
YmJsZS5jb20vQ3VydGlzLTEyMzgtQUMtY29udHJvbGxlci1yZXBhaXItdHAzNzI1MjQ4cDM5NTI1
MjIuaHRtbApTZW50IGZyb20gdGhlIEVsZWN0cmljIFZlaGljbGUgRGlzY3Vzc2lvbiBMaXN0IG1h
aWxpbmcgbGlzdCBhcmNoaXZlIGF0IE5hYmJsZS5jb20uCgpfX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fXwp8IE1vcmF0b3JpdW0gb24gZHJhZyByYWNpbmcgZGlz
Y3Vzc2lvbiBpcyBpbiBlZmZlY3QuCnwgUGxlYXNlIHRha2UgdGhvc2UgZGlzY3Vzc2lvbnMgZWxz
ZXdoZXJlLiAgVGhhbmtzLgp8CnwgUkVQTFlJTkc6IGFkZHJlc3MgeW91ciBtZXNzYWdlIHRvIGV2
QGxpc3RzLnNqc3UuZWR1IG9ubHkuCnwgTXVsdGlwbGUtYWRkcmVzcyBvciBDQ2VkIG1lc3NhZ2Vz
IG1heSBiZSByZWplY3RlZC4KfCBVTlNVQlNDUklCRTogaHR0cDovL3d3dy5ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxw
L2luZGV4Lmh0bWwjdXN1Ygp8IE9USEVSIEhFTFA6IGh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwLwp8IENP
TkZJR1VSRTogaHR0cDovL2xpc3RzLnNqc3UuZWR1L21haWxtYW4vbGlzdGluZm8vZXYK


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok estas son unas fotos del curtis abierto
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n3953128/IMG00092-20111027-1250.jpg 
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n3953128/IMG00093-20111027-1250.jpg 
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n3953128/IMG00095-20111027-1845.jpg 

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Curtis-1238-AC-controller-repair-tp3725248p3953128.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok estas son unas fotos del curtis abierto
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n3953165/IMG00092-20111027-1250.jpg 
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n3953165/IMG00093-20111027-1250.jpg 
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n3953165/IMG00095-20111027-1845.jpg 
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n3953165/aaIMG00094-20111027-1844.jpg 

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Curtis-1238-AC-controller-repair-tp3725248p3953165.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

R3JlYXQgcGljdHVyZXMuICBDYW4geW91IGV4cGxhaW4gd2hhdCBzY3Jld3MgbmVlZCB0byBiZSBy
ZW1vdmVkIHRvIHRha2Ugb2ZmCnRoZSBjb3Zlcj8KCkV4Y2VsZW50ZXMgZm90b2dyYWbDrWFzLiDC
v1B1ZWRlIGV4cGxpY2FyIHF1w6kgdG9ybmlsbG9zIGhheSBxdWUgZWxpbWluYXIgcGFyYQpxdWl0
YXIgbGEgdGFwYT8KCkVyenVseTQwIHdyb3RlOgo+IAo+IE9rIGVzdGFzIHNvbiB1bmFzIGZvdG9z
IGRlbCBjdXJ0aXMgYWJpZXJ0bwo+IAoKCi0tClZpZXcgdGhpcyBtZXNzYWdlIGluIGNvbnRleHQ6
IGh0dHA6Ly9lbGVjdHJpYy12ZWhpY2xlLWRpc2N1c3Npb24tbGlzdC40MTM1MjkubjQubmFiYmxl
LmNvbS9DdXJ0aXMtMTIzOC1BQy1jb250cm9sbGVyLXJlcGFpci10cDM3MjUyNDhwMzk1MzE3Mi5o
dG1sClNlbnQgZnJvbSB0aGUgRWxlY3RyaWMgVmVoaWNsZSBEaXNjdXNzaW9uIExpc3QgbWFpbGlu
ZyBsaXN0IGFyY2hpdmUgYXQgTmFiYmxlLmNvbS4KCl9fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fCnwgTW9yYXRvcml1bSBvbiBkcmFnIHJhY2luZyBkaXNjdXNz
aW9uIGlzIGluIGVmZmVjdC4KfCBQbGVhc2UgdGFrZSB0aG9zZSBkaXNjdXNzaW9ucyBlbHNld2hl
cmUuICBUaGFua3MuCnwKfCBSRVBMWUlORzogYWRkcmVzcyB5b3VyIG1lc3NhZ2UgdG8gZXZAbGlz
dHMuc2pzdS5lZHUgb25seS4KfCBNdWx0aXBsZS1hZGRyZXNzIG9yIENDZWQgbWVzc2FnZXMgbWF5
IGJlIHJlamVjdGVkLgp8IFVOU1VCU0NSSUJFOiBodHRwOi8vd3d3LmV2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvaW5k
ZXguaHRtbCN1c3ViCnwgT1RIRVIgSEVMUDogaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvCnwgQ09ORklH
VVJFOiBodHRwOi8vbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUvbWFpbG1hbi9saXN0aW5mby9ldgo=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

SSBndWVzcyB0aGUgbGFyZ2UgYnJhc3MgdGVybWluYWwgcmluZ3MgdW5zY3JldyBhbmQgYWxsb3cg
dGhlIGNvdmVyIHRvIGNvbWUKb2ZmPwoKU3Vwb25nbyBxdWUgbGEgZ3JhbiB0ZXJtaW5hbCBkZSBs
YXTDs24gYW5pbGxvcyBkZXNlbnJvc2NhciBsYSB0YXBhIHkgZGVqZSBxdWUKc2FsZ2E/CgoKQU1Q
aGliaWFuIHdyb3RlOgo+IAo+IEdyZWF0IHBpY3R1cmVzLiAgQ2FuIHlvdSBleHBsYWluIHdoYXQg
c2NyZXdzIG5lZWQgdG8gYmUgcmVtb3ZlZCB0byB0YWtlCj4gb2ZmIHRoZSBjb3Zlcj8KPiAKPiBF
eGNlbGVudGVzIGZvdG9ncmFmw61hcy4gwr9QdWVkZSBleHBsaWNhciBxdcOpIHRvcm5pbGxvcyBo
YXkgcXVlIGVsaW1pbmFyCj4gcGFyYSBxdWl0YXIgbGEgdGFwYT8KPiAKPiBFcnp1bHk0MCB3cm90
ZToKPj4gCj4+IE9rIGVzdGFzIHNvbiB1bmFzIGZvdG9zIGRlbCBjdXJ0aXMgYWJpZXJ0bwo+PiAK
PiAKCgotLQpWaWV3IHRoaXMgbWVzc2FnZSBpbiBjb250ZXh0OiBodHRwOi8vZWxlY3RyaWMtdmVo
aWNsZS1kaXNjdXNzaW9uLWxpc3QuNDEzNTI5Lm40Lm5hYmJsZS5jb20vQ3VydGlzLTEyMzgtQUMt
Y29udHJvbGxlci1yZXBhaXItdHAzNzI1MjQ4cDM5NTMxODkuaHRtbApTZW50IGZyb20gdGhlIEVs
ZWN0cmljIFZlaGljbGUgRGlzY3Vzc2lvbiBMaXN0IG1haWxpbmcgbGlzdCBhcmNoaXZlIGF0IE5h
YmJsZS5jb20uCgpfX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
Xwp8IE1vcmF0b3JpdW0gb24gZHJhZyByYWNpbmcgZGlzY3Vzc2lvbiBpcyBpbiBlZmZlY3QuCnwg
UGxlYXNlIHRha2UgdGhvc2UgZGlzY3Vzc2lvbnMgZWxzZXdoZXJlLiAgVGhhbmtzLgp8CnwgUkVQ
TFlJTkc6IGFkZHJlc3MgeW91ciBtZXNzYWdlIHRvIGV2QGxpc3RzLnNqc3UuZWR1IG9ubHkuCnwg
TXVsdGlwbGUtYWRkcmVzcyBvciBDQ2VkIG1lc3NhZ2VzIG1heSBiZSByZWplY3RlZC4KfCBVTlNV
QlNDUklCRTogaHR0cDovL3d3dy5ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwL2luZGV4Lmh0bWwjdXN1Ygp8IE9USEVS
IEhFTFA6IGh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwLwp8IENPTkZJR1VSRTogaHR0cDovL2xpc3RzLnNq
c3UuZWR1L21haWxtYW4vbGlzdGluZm8vZXYK


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Reponer 15A
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS013013.PDF


--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Curtis-1238-AC-controller-repair-tp3725248p3954226.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

en mi caso solo fue el transistor smd que te indico (15A)

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Curtis-1238-AC-controller-repair-tp3725248p3955066.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

